# August 2019 ~ Please Share your Day...



## mike4lorie (Jul 31, 2019)

WoW,August Already...


----------



## JimW (Jul 31, 2019)

mike4lorie said:


> WoW,August Already...



Not so fast! Still got about 13hrs left to go in July!  

On a side note, I deal with a company called Canarm located in Brockville Ontario, not too far from you.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 31, 2019)

So far, at 10:59 am 7/31/19, I have made coffee, put clean dishes away, cleaned the kitchen sink and washed counters, and taken out the trash.  I'm considering going out for groceries.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 31, 2019)

Not August yet.....  4.15pm July 31st 2019 ( we write it 31/7/19 )

Windy,  dull day.. and I've been indoors all day, doing chores.. *JOY*


----------



## A2ZGrammie (Jul 31, 2019)

There will be dishes, straightening up the house, a trip to Walmart, and packing for the big trip to Cincinnati.

Wootwoot! Grandbabies tomorrow!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 31, 2019)

I cleaned the house today which needed it because I skipped last week. Filled the birdbath for the 5th time this morning. There is one Robin who seems to be part sponge. After he is done there is nothing left for the other birds. The hubby suggested we go to IHop for dinner. I guess he is in the mood for pancakes and all the glop that goes with it. I'll have an omelet and enough coffee to drown a rat. They have good coffee. Then I'll call it a day.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 31, 2019)

It's still July 31 here but what the heck...listening to music on Spotify now.  Went shopping this morning and took the dog out.  Also vacuumed the birdie area and cleaned out the bottom of their home.  More to do tomorrow.


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 1, 2019)

Good Morning Ladies and Gents... Well, Happy August, cuz it's here now, Not sure how it got here so fast, but it is here. Well, my brakes came in today for the truck, so that will be my Saturday job, putting new front brakes on. It'll only be the pads, but still time-consuming.
Not a lot else to say, still fighting a pain flare-up. Did my taxes again for the second time, cuz CRA messed them up and then tells me I owe enormous monies. I wish I made that on LTD and Disability. So Have to call them today, and that will probably be arguments... Well, Kids, I hope YOU all have a GREAT day... God Bless YOU all...

Yes JimW, it's about forty-five minutes to an hour from here... Pretty close

Mike


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 1, 2019)

Installing some Solor Lights and mowing..


----------



## hypochondriac (Aug 1, 2019)

i went to work


----------



## moviequeen1 (Aug 1, 2019)

Mike,I agree with you ,depressing its Aug already
Its my volunteer morning in business office at my church doing weekly computer tasks
The rest of my day take my walks,may sit outside in garden reading my book


----------



## JimW (Aug 1, 2019)

hypochondriac said:


> i went to work



I'm still a slave to the man too.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 1, 2019)

It's only 1pm.. but I vowed after being busy yesterday, I would do very little today and thus far, that's what I've done...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 1, 2019)

hypochondriac said:


> i went to *work*



To me that is a 4 letter word that I do not use anymore!!!!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 1, 2019)

I got the lights installed and mowed about 1 1/4 acre of lawn..
.
Last week we had some high winds that knocked over one of our lights, all fixed now..  
.
Before


After
.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 1, 2019)

Just an old boring day today for me.  Glad I got a lot done yesterday.  It's always nice to have clean clothes, bathroom and kitchen!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 2, 2019)

Today I might attempt climbing the ladder to continue painting our barn!! I have all 4 sides done..
.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 2, 2019)

I love the colour of that Barn, Ken...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 2, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> I love the colour of that Barn, Ken...


Thank you, it is called battleship gray..Before I painted it, several years ago,I was accused of having a pink barn!!
.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 2, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


> Today I might attempt climbing the ladder to continue painting our barn!! I have all 4 sides done..
> .
> View attachment 73690


Better wait for one of the kids to stop by, you can pull a Tom Sawyer on them!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 2, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> Better wait for one of the kids to stop by, you can pull a Tom Sawyer on them!


I did have 2 sons come over for some roof repair..
.


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 2, 2019)

Well, yesterday was a day from hell... As I said yesterday, was still in some pain, didn't sleep well... Well I said to myself, ya gotta get up and try, so I finally did.. Well I do some scrapping here and there, and thought I need to get the cement out of the end of that pipe I took out yesterday, so I got the compressor going, to only have problems with the hose. Finally discovered the problem so went to buy a new hose, Get it home, after another ordeal, we'll go there in a sec... Get it all back together, works great for a few minutes, and stops again... To discover it' the connector also. So today I have to go and buy a new connector. I wouldn't worry about it, but I am hoping to do the brakes on Saturday and need the air compressor...

So while I was out, and in town, I called an old friend up, who I don't see a lot anymore to go for a coffee, So we sat down by the water and shot the sh1t about the old days at work, and life. Had a great conversation. Got up to leave, drop him off at home, and continued on my way home, when I discovered I don't have my cell. So back to the park, though that was the last time I had it. Searched for an hour... So thought I was supposed to have the truck home about 3:30 - 4:00 for Lorie to drive home the Grandson. So hurried home, about 15 minutes down the highway. Apologized I was late and explained why I was late when I hear my alarm from my phone to remind me to take some of my meds.

Lorie and I quickly rip the truck apart to find my phone had fallen down between the seats...

Well, that's the day...
Have a GREAT day, and God Bless to YOU...


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 2, 2019)

WOW...I'm exhausted reading that Mike..


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 2, 2019)

Well it's just noon here, I've done nothing this morning except take delivery of 2 parcels, .. and had a drink and sat in the garden with it.. I haven't even opened the rest of my mail. 
In quite a bit of lower back pain this morning, got a heat pad on my back..


Chatted with my daughter.. she's got a power cut in Spain.. big huge deal for her, because it's 40 plus deg, and she has a business to run , aside from anything else..


My new Hardback book has arrived , Francis Rossi's  ( Status Quo) latest Biography...looking forward to reading that tonight


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 2, 2019)

Not long back from doing the weekly grocery shopping..I Hate that!! the shopping not the food.. ..However, it's a beautiful day altho' the humidity is high, and I thought it would be a good idea to go mid afternoon when it's usually chocka block with the school run mums and kids.. thinking it would be quiet because it's school holidays ....oooh how wrong I was... It was packed solid, they were queued for spaces at the supermarket car park .. my AC doesn't work in the car despite re-gassing twice, and I was HOT!!!..☀ anyway, I finally got it all done.. and stopped off at the pub (which was also packed) for a cold drink before coming home with fans full on and all windows wide open.....*phew* !!


----------



## moviequeen1 (Aug 2, 2019)

This morning on  my early walk around 6:30,it was refreshingly cool at 60
I took the bus to local grocery store{TOPS} because it was too far to walk,20 blocks
This afternoon I went to see my favorite,doggie,Aker ,when I walked into the living  room wish I had a camera. He was lying on his back on sofa,paws dangling.I bent down rubbed his stomach,bent down to give him a hug.He wagged his tail,kissed my nose.
I took him around the block,he was panting,its a warm day here.When we returned he raced to his waterbowl,then sat&waited for his treat.As I was leaving,he was lying on the rug near the A/C very content


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 2, 2019)

mike4lorie said:


> Well, yesterday was a day from hell... As I said yesterday, was still in some pain, didn't sleep well... Well I said to myself, ya gotta get up and try, so I finally did.. Well I do some scrapping here and there, and thought I need to get the cement out of the end of that pipe I took out yesterday, so I got the compressor going, to only have problems with the hose. Finally discovered the problem so went to buy a new hose, Get it home, after another ordeal, we'll go there in a sec... Get it all back together, works great for a few minutes, and stops again... To discover it' the connector also. So today I have to go and buy a new connector. I wouldn't worry about it, but I am hoping to do the brakes on Saturday and need the air compressor...
> 
> So while I was out, and in town, I called an old friend up, who I don't see a lot anymore to go for a coffee, So we sat down by the water and shot the sh1t about the old days at work, and life. Had a great conversation. Got up to leave, drop him off at home, and continued on my way home, when I discovered I don't have my cell. So back to the park, though that was the last time I had it. Searched for an hour... So thought I was supposed to have the truck home about 3:30 - 4:00 for Lorie to drive home the Grandson. So hurried home, about 15 minutes down the highway. Apologized I was late and explained why I was late when I hear my alarm from my phone to remind me to take some of my meds.
> 
> ...


Hope tomorrow is better for you, @mike4lorie


----------



## drifter (Aug 2, 2019)

Oh, lordy, didn't sleep well last night. Up from one till three a.m. Slept till seven-thirty. after breakfast of Malt-O-Meal, toast,
and slice of ham and coffee I washed up the dishes cleaned the cabinets and stove, took my medicine, sit down to finish my
second cup of coffee. Went over to my kids who are back from London, Spain, and Italy. Georgio, my Daughter in law's
brother, whom they brought back home with them, from Italy, for a three months stay. Georgio has Downs Syndrome, is forty-six years
old and he has been to America twice before for short visits. I had written down about twenty short phrases and questions in Italian
so we could greet him properly. He remembers "Anna & bill." Back home I took a short nap and preparing to go to the grocery
store. Tomorrow we have guest arriving from Ft Worth. That's my day. I try to go with the flow.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 2, 2019)

@drifter, you'll sleep well tonight! How nice that your family is back.


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 3, 2019)

Good Morning Ladies, Gents... It's Saturday, where did the week go this time? Well, yesterday was a GREAT day till I shared an ice cream cone with Grand Son (and I know better)... as soon as I got home, I began to feel horrible... Sugar high (slept for about 3 hours) Got up and cut 1/2 the property before dinner... Do the rest today...

This morning, we are going up to the town we used to live in, they are celebrating their 200th Anniversary... Then come home, finish cutting the grass, and then a BIG job... Birds built a nest in the garage, and have sh!t everywhere... So have to clean that up today, so I can get truck in the garage to do brakes...

Well, Kids, I hope YOU all have a wonderful Saturday... God Bless YOU all...
Mike


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 3, 2019)

Just noon now..and we've done nothing but sit in the garden in the sun having our tea, and catching up with the events of each others' week... 

Hubs has now gone off to do some work stuff in his home office , and I'm getting ready to start clearing out the barn ready for hubs to varnish  the marine ply flooring


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 3, 2019)

Well did not do any painting on the barn, wife had other plans for me..

Raining today...Time for Hulu...


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 3, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


> Well did not do any painting on the barn, wife had other plans for me..
> 
> Raining today...Time for Hulu...



Teamwork!


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 3, 2019)

Shopped for groceries yesterday.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Aug 3, 2019)

I had a wonderful start to my morning.My close friend,Marcia asked me to come over,we walked the family dog,Aker around the block.As usual he was happy to see me.
We went on one of our 'road trips' to a section in downtown Buffalo,"Larkinville" where I've never been to .We stopped at old fashion diner{like in the 50's} for breakfast,I had pancakes with maple syrup,couldn't eat it all,food was delcious
It was her way of thanking me for taking Aker on his afternoon walks whenever she&hubby Dave aren't home. I've told them many times ,Aker is 'my dog too' even though I can't pets in my apt building
The rest of my day take my walks maybe sit out in the garden this afternoon


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 3, 2019)

From when I woke up this morning I've been trying to convince my husband just to relax today. It's really hot outside already and will be this way all day. I wasn't getting anywhere with him and then my daughter called. She said she was going to get her daughters school supplies and my husband said he would like to go with her. She'll pick him up in about an hour. Thank God for having children.


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 4, 2019)

Good Morning... Well, yesterday we went up to our old town and joined in the 200th Anniversary of the town... Had lots of fun... Came home, started to clean the garage up. Hopin to get truck in today... Have to finish cutting the grass also... Hope YOU all have a GREAT day!


----------



## moviequeen1 (Aug 4, 2019)

This morning,I'll be walking to my church for our summer service at 10am
the rest of the day reading local paper,take my walks
As for tomorrow,I'll be here later than usual because  Best Buy  Geek Squad tech will be coming to help me convert my Widows 7 computer to my new HP Chromebook,can't wait Sue


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 5, 2019)

Good Morning Friends...
Yesterday we spent the day in the garage cleaning it up. It has not looked that good for years. Now have to work on the workshop and organize it,  so I can do the brakes on the truck. I'd never find anything now... I'll need to take a picture of how clean it is... and share it... But that is all we did yesterday, took the whole day and 7 garbage bags went to the end of the driveway for garbage today... Well, I hope YOU ALL have a GREAT day today... and God Bless YOU all...
Mike


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 5, 2019)

I got to paint the barn today!! Temps going up to 100's this week!!!


----------



## moviequeen1 (Aug 5, 2019)

The Geek Squad tech from Best Buy ,Patrick came around 11:15 this morning,nice guy.He transferred everything to my Chrome book which I'm on right now.
Its just an adjustment going from a 20 inch screen to a 14inch,so far so good.
I know I'll sleep better tonight Sue


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 5, 2019)

*For lunch I ate the last of the macaroni salad I made the other day. I usually make just enough to eat in a couple days.  Then I went to Lollypop Farm, our local animal shelter. They have a petting zoo.  I went to visit the horses. Then I went inside to wander through the cat room. I would still like to adopt a couple. But sadly, right now my eyes are itchy and I am sneezing.  *


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 6, 2019)

Well, Good Morning Friends... Well the Garage is cleaned, and so is the workshop, so today after breakfast with the boys, I will be doing the brakes...

I have a few pictures to share... But have to wait till my phone charges up to share... So later today, or tomorrow... Not a lot of news since last two days in garage and workshop... It's so clean and organized, afraid to use now... LoL... Well, Kids, I hope YOU all have a wonderful Tuesday... and God Bless YOU all
Mike


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 6, 2019)

Yesterday I finished painting the rear of the barn...All I have left is the front top,for another day..
.

.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 6, 2019)

Yesterday afternoon I went target shooting..haven't been for ages..!! I was surprised how busy it was being a Monday!!

Then when I got back I spent a couple of hours organising photo folders on my desktop... jeez I have so many I need a couple of days to do it

This morning so far,  I've just got the washing and drying done..  and topped up the water in the car windscreen washer


----------



## moviequeen1 (Aug 6, 2019)

Today is my  volunteer morning at Canopy of Neighbors,I'll be calling some members.
I couldn't be there yesterday because *t*he Geek Squad tech was here to convert my Windows 7 computer to my HP ChromebookThis afternoon,weather permitting I'll be taking my favorite dog,Aker for his afternoon walk


----------



## Pappy (Aug 6, 2019)

Bad to worse yesterday. Took wife to eye doctor for her exam, she’s okay, but asked the doctor to look at my right eye, red and sore. Have an infection in that eye and have to use drops every four hours.

Then, he ask me if I’d been checked for glaucoma. Yes, I told him I have been a suspect for years. No longer a suspect. I have it and need more drops. Bummer.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 6, 2019)

Did a few chores around the house this morning next stop the laundromat a little shopping and home before it gets too hot.


----------



## Don M. (Aug 6, 2019)

Yesterday was my 77th birthday, so we went to the casino....I broke even, and my wife won a couple hundred....and we had a great free Supper.  Sunday, the oldest daughter had a birthday party for me, at their lake house, and the Son-in-laws and I went fishing for a couple of hours in the morning.  It was a really nice weekend.


----------



## twinkles (Aug 6, 2019)

happy birthday don m ---you are catching up with me


----------



## Raven (Aug 6, 2019)

I just cleaned my car inside and then washed it with the the garden hose.
It looks pretty good.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Aug 6, 2019)

Don M. said:


> Yesterday was my 77th birthday, so we went to the casino....I broke even, and my wife won a couple hundred....and we had a great free Supper.  Sunday, the oldest daughter had a birthday party for me, at their lake house, and the Son-in-laws and I went fishing for a couple of hours in the morning.  It was a really nice weekend.


Belated Birthday greetings Don,thanks for sharing what you did on your special day Sue


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 6, 2019)

Had a hard time sleeping last night so it was hard to get up.  Fed the pet family, and myself.  Watched tv and the rain outside.


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 6, 2019)

So far I had a wonderful time today. I watched my 9yr old granddaughter while my daughter had a job interview to be a visiting Pediatric nurse. My granddaughter filled my day with joy and my daughter got the job. My husband also was a good boy and listened when I told him to sit down and rest. Of course he didn't listen to me at first but then my granddaughter told him and sat him down and hugged him and he finally listened.


----------



## Floridatennisplayer (Aug 6, 2019)

On the courts for a few hours, then over to daughters, grabbed the grandkids and took them to lunch at a little Mexican restaurant.  They love chips and salsa!  Then to the playground.  Dropped them off 2 hours later.   Fiddled around in my office at home, watched Judge Judy. Dinner with the wife.  Around 7pm grandson FaceTimed me to come over and have  s’mores .  Home by 8 to watch Bachelor in Paradise with a glass of Cabernet.  Now watching the Rogers Cup.....and another glass of Cabernet.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 7, 2019)

Doing very little outdoors today!! Heat wave down here, suppose to be in the 100's for the next 3 days!!


----------



## hypochondriac (Aug 7, 2019)

we had a blackout for 8 hours. soooo inconvenient!!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 7, 2019)

https://www.seniorforums.com/attach....74057/?hash=f9132126cdd6b29b2e56d5edc3360ab3


----------



## Raven (Aug 7, 2019)

Wow, it's hot where you live Ken.
Too hot to do much of anything.

I watered the flowers in my garden and pulled a few weeds.
Now I'm inside with A/C


----------



## squatting dog (Aug 7, 2019)

Just remembering.


----------



## Repondering (Aug 7, 2019)

We had a major thunderstorm at 3:00 am last night with hurricane force wind, 3 inches of rain and a 6 hour power outage.  I spent the day chain sawing major tree limbs into removable sizes.  I won't be done with the primary cleanup tasks for a week or so.  Realistically, I'll probably be finishing up some of the remoter areas through the summer and into the autumn.  At 66 yrs old, slow and easy wins the race with this kind of heavy work.


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 7, 2019)

*The high point of my afternoon was a phone call from Rick's Aunt Pat.  She is in her mid 80's, and she and Rick had a good relationship, and spoke on the phone often.  This is only the second or third time we have talked since he died (not counting his memorial service).  We talked about an hour.  She had her husband do not have a TV, so she reads the papers a lot aod reads a lot of books, so she is quite well spoken and smart.  
I will be seeing her next week, when I drive out to visit one of his cousin's (another niece to Aunt Pat) for lunch.  It will be nice to get together with the two of them.*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 7, 2019)

Well, Good Morning for Yesterday, and Goodnight for Last Night, and again Good Morning for today... I think that is the first full day I've missed here since I've been here. Slept in yesterday morning till 9:30 am Got up... Jacked up truck, took wheels off, and took one break apart to find it was like new, lots of pad left, so took off the other tire... and it was fine too... So I took the air hose and sprayed out the dust and rust... and put the brakes back together on the one side, put the tires back on, and will do this again in a year maybe, and hopefully the brake will stop squealing, hopefully it was just the dust and stuff, cuz there's lots of pad there yet... So put new wipers on the truck...

Anyways, here are the pictures I promised the other morning. I didn't take a picture of the garage before, but no six bags of garbage came out of it...

  

 

I will attach the workshop before and after in next note...


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 7, 2019)

Now here is the workshop before and after...

 


  

Now, the shop became a bigger mess when we cleaned up the garage, but now it is all organized, and I will love being down there again...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 8, 2019)

Temperatures will reach 101 degrees with Heat Index values in the 105 to 110 range with isolated areas over 110. The hot temperatures will increase the risk of heat related illnesses, especially in the elderly, young children, and persons with heart conditions. Take extra precautions if you plan to spend time outside.

Mostly sunny, hot and humid conditions will continue Thursday through Monday. High temperatures will range from the upper 90s to around 102 with max heat index values between 105 and 110.


----------



## hypochondriac (Aug 8, 2019)

its cold here because its winter. minimum 6 degrees centigrade. some rain today too.
saw the gp. got some nerve pain meds. booked next S1 joint injection.
fantasised about having more money.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Aug 8, 2019)

HI Mike,thanks for sharing the pictures,wish I could sleep until 9:30
The last 2 days I've waken up around 6:40a
Today is one of my volunteer mornings at my church working in the business office
Afterwards,walk down the street from church to local grocery store'Priceright' buy couple of items
This afternoon,weather permitting maybe sit out in garden Sue


----------



## Pappy (Aug 8, 2019)

Exciting day yesterday.   
Off to Aldo’s for groceries, stopped and got coffee to go and bought a scratch off ticket....whew, can’t stand many more exciting days like that again.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 8, 2019)

Great pictures @mike4lorie , my hubs would be green with envy at that huge workshop....


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 8, 2019)

It's 3pm here, it's been sunny, and it's 76deg , just the right temp to get down and dirty with the chores and not get too hot...so I took full advantage and scrubbed my kitchen floor to ceiling...cooker inside and out ..and now I feel very virtuous!!


----------



## norman (Aug 8, 2019)

Final picking of green beans...green beans, ham, potatoes and corn bread, for supper...cucumbers done, pulling vines Saturday...gobs of tomatoes to make juice and put up this week end..it is so sad to see the garden go.


----------



## Sam58 (Aug 8, 2019)

It is almost 4 pm, went shopping just wanted some bananas .. came out with a trolly full, why I don't know, traffic is horrendous around here, schools are still off, heaven helps when it is back, got to do a bit of gardening to catch up with those weeds.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 8, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> It's 3pm here, it's been sunny, and it's 76deg , just the right temp to get down and dirty with the chores and not get too hot...so I took full advantage and scrubbed my kitchen floor to ceiling...cooker inside and out ..and now I feel very virtuous!!


As well you should!


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 8, 2019)

Plumber here this morning to fix one of the toilets. His first attempt didn't work.
Ate leftover bacon from last night in the form of another BLT.
Folded and put away laundry.

74 and mostly sunny. I'd take doggie to the dog park but after a wicked storm last night, it will just be a field of muck.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 8, 2019)

Can't seem to shut off the computer and put the coffee cup in the sink today.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 8, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> Can't seem to shut off the computer and put the coffee cup in the sink today.


What the heck, you have all day!


----------



## Repondering (Aug 8, 2019)

Out of bed at 6:00 am and started baking cookies at 7:30....for my farmers market booth.  At 9:00 I started on the task of hauling away storm debris,  By 1:00 pm I'd loaded 3 pickup loads of maple tree branches and taken them to the landfill.  At 1:30 I started the day's bread baking, four loaves of honey white for Saturday's market.  At 5:00 pm I left for the monthly Master Gardeners meeting....they're my primary social contact so it's important to me.  At 6:45 the meeting was over and the lady who's my only close relationship and I went to the local college's Japanese garden (where we are caretakers) and pruned, raked and weeded.  At 8:45 we were done and I drove home, seven miles north of town.
Were it not for the meeting and the Japanese garden tending, the day would have been simply storm debris hauling away (at my own speed) and the mellow activity of baking.....a paying hobby.  As it was, this was one long day.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Aug 9, 2019)

This morning I'm going to Target,this afternoon may sit out in our community garden reading


----------



## norman (Aug 9, 2019)

All dressed up, but no place to go, so I am going over to the horse track and watch the race horses work out.  This after noon I am going fishing at a pay pond which is stocked with huge cat fish 20-25 pounds most are 2-3 pounds, but if you catch a big one you can sell it back for $1 a pound.


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 9, 2019)

Good Morning Ladies and Gents... Well, it's Friday, again not too sure where the week went... Yesterday cut the grass in the boy's pen before the rain hit, worked some more in the shop with all the tools Lorie brought from the house. Think I have 2 more boxes to go through.  Not a lot new. Lorie's gone to pick up the Grandson... Well, I hope YOU all have a GREAT day... God Bless YOU all...
Mike


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 9, 2019)

Another blistering hot day in Texas,  and getting ready for a heat index of 115 this afternoon.  
Soooooooo....  I'm taking my granddaughters  school shopping today.    Winter jackets should be on sale ...


----------



## Raven (Aug 9, 2019)

This morning I went to a nearby bakery and bought a package of peach strudel.
I had one with my lunch, it was delish.


----------



## Llynn (Aug 9, 2019)

Loyal old Dodge Dakota got a new set of brakes and an oil change today. All I got was a haircut. I tell you, these are exciting times in which I am living.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 10, 2019)

Mowing very early!!! Going to 104 today!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pappy (Aug 10, 2019)

Canal Fest in our village today. May ride over to wander around and take in the activities. Wife is working in campground office today, so my time is mine today.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Aug 10, 2019)

Elder daughter is here for a holiday so day-to-day things are a tad different.  Today....  fed the pigs - they're getting big!  Daughter enjoyed stroking the sheep who are extremely friendly.
Harvested our gooseberries.  we've got so many, not sure what to do with them.

Went to the beach this afternoon.  Daughter lives in Manchester, so she enjoys the peace of the countryside and walking on the sand.  Tide was  out so we had a good walk.
Cooking fish for dinner.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 10, 2019)

Got up at 6:30 am today to take my car for a much needed repair.  The window won't work correctly or close all the way, it's off track, so I took it in at 8 am.   Walked home with the dog from the car repair shop.  She enjoyed the walk but my darn hip or sacroiliac was acting up so it didn't make the walk enjoyable for me..yet, still glad I can walk.  Watched some boring tv shows and then switched to the Spotify app. to listen to music.  Waited to hear from the car shop on what they had to do and how much it cost.  Finally got the call and it is nearly $400.00.  Apparently it was a complicated job.  Felt sick to my stomach most of the day.  It is better now after eating and taking some tums.  Now am waiting again for the shop  to call so I can pick it up.


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 10, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> Got up at 6:30 am today to take my car for a much needed repair.  The window won't work correctly or close all the way, it's off track, so I took it in at 8 am.   Walked home with the dog from the car repair shop.  She enjoyed the walk but my darn hip or sacroiliac was acting up so it didn't make the walk enjoyable for me..yet, still glad I can walk.  Watched some boring tv shows and then switched to the Spotify app. to listen to music.  Waited to hear from the car shop on what they had to do and how much it cost.  Finally got the call and it is nearly $400.00.  Apparently it was a complicated job.  Felt sick to my stomach most of the day.  It is better now after eating and taking some tums.  Now am waiting again for the shop  to call so I can pick it up.



Hope your pain disappears...

Well, after being up all night, we wanted to take all of our old chemicals, and paints in to the drop off they have every Saturday, did that, Lorie ran in to Walmart to get a gift card for her niece's wedding shower today... they just wanted gift cards, then went to Canadian Tire to get gas for truck and fill gas container for lawn tractor... $25.6 for a 5 gallon can... Something is not right for sure. Got home, Lorie changed and left. The boys and I had a nap this afternoon, just waking up... Hope YOU all have a GREAT day, and God Bless YOU all...
Mike


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 10, 2019)

mike4lorie said:


> Hope your pain disappears...
> 
> Well, after being up all night, we wanted to take all of our old chemicals, and paints in to the drop off they have every Saturday, did that, Lorie ran in to Walmart to get a gift card for her niece's wedding shower today... they just wanted gift cards, then went to Canadian Tire to get gas for truck and fill gas container for lawn tractor... $25.6 for a 5 gallon can... Something is not right for sure. Got home, Lorie changed and left. The boys and I had a nap this afternoon, just waking up... Hope YOU all have a GREAT day, and God Bless YOU all...
> Mike


Naps are great aren't they Mike?  Bless you, too!


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 10, 2019)

Things just got better.  The car shop told me they modified my bill and it was 180.00 less than expected.  That was a welcome surprise!


----------



## CarolfromTX (Aug 10, 2019)

Today I went for my usual walk with the dogs, did the NYT crossword with the hubs, cleaned both bathrooms, did a load of laundry, went to the store with hubs, then out to lunch at a Thai place, discovered a large Indian grocery next to the restaurant (woot!), came back home and finished sewing a valance for the windows in my daughter's new classroom, and watched a little TV. Had an adult beverage. OK, two. Currently waiting for hubs to finish cooking a late dinner.


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 11, 2019)

Good Morning Everyone...
Well, I'm not sure where the morning went, well I do... I am addicted to this stupid game Golf Rival... Played it for hours last night, and many hours this morning... Lorie went to her sisters for a shower for her niece's wedding shower and decided to stay the night, so I got into this stupid game... If anyone here who is into golf, it's a pretty realistic game... Didn't do a lot yesterday, and seem to be doing even less today... Got a few things to do at the shop today... So will probably wonder down there... Hope YOU all have a GREAT day... and God Bless YOU all...
Mike


----------



## Capt Lightning (Aug 11, 2019)

Weather was what we call "Guy Dreich"  - it doesn't translate exactly, but essentially means damp and miserable.  Morning was spent making jam with some of the gooseberries we picked yesterday, and it dried up enough for a short walk this afternoon.   While we were walking , a convoy of vintage cars and lorries drove through the village.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 11, 2019)

Today was a perfect day for me!

I went to the local flea market this morning and found a little table very similar to this one, finding a treasure at a great price is like a drug to me.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 12, 2019)

ooooh another day of sharp bursts of Torrential rain...can't believe it, this is not what we expect in the south in August!! Hubs has time off work and all weekend he's been making new shed door, and fitting and painting them, but dodging in an out of the storms isn't moving things along very fast!!

Today I drove hubs to the big box DIY store in the next town, only_ my_ car is big enough to haul lengths of timber home  and while he was measuring and buying the wood and various building materials  ..I was doing my favourite thing.. *insert sarcastic face*...and grocery shopping ....

_Picked him up, and we went and had a quick lunch at the pub....
When we got home I picked up a bottle of  Organic Black liquid plant food out in the garden.. his lordship hadn't screwed the cap on, and the whole lots poured out all over my best floral leggings, all into my blue  sketchers, really ruined the shoes.....and stunk like  a whole tank of black treacle..*ugh*!!
Leggings are in the wash right now.. but the sketchers are beyond help..



_


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 12, 2019)

Finished painting the barn today...It reached 90 degrees by 10AM, glad I finished it!!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 12, 2019)

Just another ho-hum day in paradise!   

I took a load of books to my hometown charity shop, did a few errands and was home in time for lunch and a nap!


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 12, 2019)

Didn't do much today but need to do a load of laundry-running out of washcloths.  Very warm today but when I put the AC on it got too cold.  Shut if off, took a nap and turned it back on.  Funny how I always feel warmer after a nap.  Haven't gone out yet but will be walking the dog shortly.  I was sad about how the little bunny that used to sit on the lawn was killed-probably by a coyote-I am an animal lover but fear and don't like the coyotes.


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 13, 2019)

Good Morning Girls and Boys...

Well, yesterday we drove around for some scrap metal and stuff, wasn't looking to be too good, till we drove up one of our last laneways, and came across a pile of stainless sinks, pipes and etc. Filled the trailer, so all in all to that I also got a stove, and bar fridge... So it turned out to be ok for scrapping... Today is breakfast day with the boys... and then coming home to pull my scrap apart, and maybe put the new garage door opener in... Hope YOU all have a fantastic day... and God Bless YOU all...
Mike


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 13, 2019)

Overslept today..I shut my alarm on my phone off meaning to get up but fell back to sleep.  Knew I was going to be late for our appointment at the groomer.  So I called her and she said it was okay to come in a bit late.  Anyways, my sweet Suzy got groomed and looks so pretty!  Look at that pretty face!  ​


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 13, 2019)

High temperatures are forecast to reach 101 degrees Monday afternoon, according to the NWS forecast, with a maximum heat index value of 108. On Tuesday afternoon, the high temperature is forecast to reach 103 in Denton with a dangerous heat index value of 113.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 13, 2019)

Drizzling here. Had my yearly Dr. appt. and bloodwork. BP is fine anyway. Ran a few errands, walked doggie and feel tired.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 13, 2019)

I'm absolutely shattered and really sore. We've spent all day in the garden replacing shed doors which hubs made  and painting them,  and making new big  wooden trellises, painting them and hanging them on brick walls.. took all day...  Still got some mortaring to do..but hubs is back at work tomorrow, and anyway the forecast is for rain..who knew?... but for now the doors are on, looking fab , and everything will get finished on the next dry day...wth happened to sunny August?


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 13, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> I'm absolutely shattered and really sore. We've spent all day in the garden replacing shed doors which hubs made  and painting them,  and making new big  wooden trellises, painting them and hanging them on brick walls.. took all day...  Still got some mortaring to do..but hubs is back at work tomorrow, and anyway the forecast is for rain..who knew?... but for now the doors are on, looking fab , and everything will get finished on the next dry day...wth happened to sunny August?


Sounds like you got a lot done anyway!


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 13, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Sounds like you got a lot done anyway!


 We got _loads_ done RR..🛠. we're always doing something out there, it's not what we'd call a low maintenance rear  garden because as you know we have all the mature trees, and masses of shrubs, herbs  and flowers etc. .. ..,  but we just want to get all the hardware done now ready for winter. (we're expecting a harsh winter) ..it's about 12 years since the doors were last changed altho' painted every couple of years.. and of course time is a factor with hubs , he has to do it when he can grab a day  or a week,  off work...


----------



## Repondering (Aug 13, 2019)

Still clearing storm debris away.  Today's task was one I've been dreading, it was the worst....a tangle of lesser branches and two larger limbs on my car barn roof....that's what I call my garage...it's got an upstairs loft.  One of the limbs was hanging onto a power line.  At 66 yrs old I don't belong up on a second story roof cutting away a 20 foot tree branch from a power line.  But I did it.  And hauled away most of what had been on that roof.  I'm a bit more than half way finished with what mother nature knocked down in about half an hour.  I also baked four loaves of rustic multi grain bread for the Saturday market.  Had a nap between the two jobs.


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 13, 2019)

Good Evening Kids...
Writing now, cuz not sure if I will be on in the morning or not... Had breakfast with the boys... Our normal waitress wasn't in today, she kinda spoils us, and treats us pretty good... The waitress we had today, we had last summer, she only does it part-time... She's a teacher full time and does that in the summers... But she's a pretty kewl Lady too... Put up the garage door opener, so when it's -35 and blowing snow, won't have to get out and open the door anymore... Tomorrow going to clean up the scrap I got, and maybe go and look for some more... Anyways Ladies and Gents, I hope YOU are all having a wonderful evening, and hope YOU all have even a better day tomorrow... God Bless YOU all...
Mike


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 14, 2019)

Awoke at 1:30AM with thunder!! Much needed rain in August!!


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 14, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


> Awoke at 1:30AM with thunder!! Much needed rain in August!!


 Same here Ken....


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 14, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


> Awoke at 1:30AM with thunder!! Much needed rain in August!!


----------



## moviequeen1 (Aug 14, 2019)

When I took my early walk around 6:30,it was 62 and refreshing
This morning i'm going to take bus and go to Kohl's dept store looking for linen,New Balance walking shoes,the only store that has my shoe size{11B}. I usually buy them every 6 months or so considering all the walking I do.I don't buy apparel on line


----------



## Pappy (Aug 14, 2019)

Lunch at our little casino and played slots for a couple of hours. Mother won $150 and I didn’t.....


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 15, 2019)

Good Morning Kids... Not a lot to say... Except, YOU all have a GREAT day... And God Bless YOU all...
Mike


----------



## moviequeen1 (Aug 15, 2019)

Hey Mike,hope you have a wonderful day
This morning I'll be at my church in business office doing my weekly computer tasks
I'll  take my afternoon walk  before the rain comes supposedly around 2pm


----------



## Pappy (Aug 15, 2019)

Today, back to eye doctor to see if my eye infection has cleared up. I hope so as the drops hurt like heck...every 4 hours.
Found glaucoma in right eye and am using drops at bed time for that. Will check both eyes again to see if pressure has increased.
Bingo tonight at campgrounds.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 15, 2019)

Just returned from shopping at Sam's....$361 lighter!!! Should have enough supplies for 3 or 4 months..The wife and I seperated the meat packages, they made about 35 meals..


----------



## Lane (Aug 15, 2019)

I`m retired..it ain`t easy letting everything go to hell, but I did manage to brush  my hair and beard..
and make some of this..


----------



## A2ZGrammie (Aug 15, 2019)

We went to the Dollar Tree today. I bought sidewalk chalk, a Princess and an Avengers coloring book, and some glitter glue, among other things. Guess who's coming this weekend?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 15, 2019)

fascinating day... Cleaning ..upstairs and down, bathrooms, kitchen, stairs etc...... then cut the back ,  sides and top of  one of the  6 feet by 50 feet hedges ( i have to stand on the top of the ladders to reach to the back)  ... I don't mind the cutting with the electric hedge cutter, it's all the brushing up of the paths I dislike,  even tho' I lay down some tarps, it still manages to get onto the driveway and paths.

Made a quick  dinner  , of mash, beans and ham,  then washed up, (it's almost 7.30pm ) and shortly hubs has some people coming round (business dealings).. and I'm tucked out of the way , posting here and half watching a film on TV at the same time ...that's the way I like it!!


----------



## ronaldj (Aug 15, 2019)

got up early like always....why I don't know, had coffee, worked outside stacking some firewood and cleaning yard, just returned from  shopping for food and now off to a good book.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 15, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> We got _loads_ done RR..🛠. we're always doing something out there, it's not what we'd call a low maintenance rear  garden because as you know we have all the mature trees, and masses of shrubs, herbs  and flowers etc. .. ..,  but we just want to get all the hardware done now ready for winter. (we're expecting a harsh winter) ..it's about 12 years since the doors were last changed altho' painted every couple of years.. and of course time is a factor with hubs , he has to do it when he can grab a day  or a week,  off work...


LOL HD, I never had that kind of shed, just a steel one behind a group of trees.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 15, 2019)

mike4lorie said:


> Good Morning Kids... Not a lot to say... Except, YOU all have a GREAT day... And God Bless YOU all...
> Mike


You too, Mike!!!


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 15, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> LOL HD, I never had that kind of shed, just a steel one behind a group of trees.


 We have the double door  Barn shed which we built last summer,,,,and the big brick shed which has wooden doors on it RR...I think you've seen it before ..remember with the light blue doors?

We've remade them and  painted them sage green now...


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 15, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> We have the double door  Barn shed which we built last summer,,,,and the big brick shed which has wooden doors on it RR...I think you've seen it before ..remember with the light blue doors?
> 
> We've remade them and  painted them sage green now...


I do vaguely remember, Holly. I think sage green is nicer.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 15, 2019)

My day went like this: ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ  zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ.


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 15, 2019)

Good Morning Kids... Been up for a while with some pretty massive pain, I can tell it's today I change my patch, and I just remembered I have to order some from the pharmacy... if I don't get it changed, I am told I can be a real mean pr1ck... my mood gets very ugly, but everyone knows why and they just stay out of my way... I start withdrawal... and that is not a nice feeling... I've already started the scratching part... Anyways Kids... Hopefully next time I log on, I am back to myself... Grrrrr... (joking) Hope YOU all have a GREAT day... and God Bless YOU all
Mike


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 16, 2019)

I have started painting my wife's she shed, I might get to finish it today before the heat returns!!
.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 16, 2019)

mike4lorie said:


> Good Morning Kids... Been up for a while with some pretty massive pain, I can tell it's today I change my patch, and I just remembered I have to order some from the pharmacy... if I don't get it changed, I am told I can be a real mean pr1ck... my mood gets very ugly, but everyone knows why and they just stay out of my way... I start withdrawal... and that is not a nice feeling... I've already started the scratching part... Anyways Kids... Hopefully next time I log on, I am back to myself... Grrrrr... (joking) Hope YOU all have a GREAT day... and God Bless YOU all
> Mike


 Sorry to hear you're in such horrible pain Mike... I hope you can get some relief very soon..


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 16, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


> I have started painting my wife's she shed, I might get to finish it today before the heat returns!!
> .
> View attachment 74639


 Funny that we're both doing Barns and sheds this week...


----------



## moviequeen1 (Aug 16, 2019)

When I took my early walk at 6:30,it was 66,refreshing
In about 1/2hr ,will take the bus to big grocery store because its too far for me to walk,20 blocks
The rest of my day,reading my book,take my afternoon walk.


----------



## charry (Aug 16, 2019)

not doing much, as i pulled my back, lifting and putting new  wheelchair into the car last tuesday,
waiting on a lighter one to be delivered.....


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 16, 2019)

Here are the pictures of the barn and she shed..
.
She shed before.


After


Here is the barn finished


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 16, 2019)

I've done sod all today... despite the doecast for us to be the only area in the UK to miss the deluge, it's absolutely lashing down... so I've stayed home and messed about catching up with emails, and phone calls  and watching recorded tv shows back to back!! Needed the rest anyway after a very busy hard working week...


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 16, 2019)

Actually I had one of the most annoying days I've had for a long time. Annoying call after call,most of them that I just ignored. Of course if it was a friend or a family member I would answer. Honestly today I should have ignored those calls too. For some reason anyone that called me today wanted me to do something for them. Not one of them asked how I was doing,just what I could do for them. I really feel like disconnecting my phone.


----------



## grannyjo (Aug 16, 2019)

I live in Australia - we're just getting to the end of Winter,  and contemplating Spring.

Had a really cold snap for a week or so.  Nothing like the American  "cold"  though - most of Australia misses out on snow.  The wind was rather bitter from the South.

My jonquils are blooming,  with their beautiful scent and other plants are starting to develop either fruit or buds,  promising a more pleasant time ahead.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Aug 17, 2019)

I took my early walk this morning around 6:45,temp was 65 cloudy
When I returned,I did my daily' job' of watering 17 plants/flowers in our lovely garden located in the back of our apt building complex.I joined the garden committee 2 yrs ago{all are residents} though I don't know much about different plants/flowers like the others do.I'm known as the 'garden apprentice' 
was given my  job  by another member. I love sitting in the garden during summer early fall months so its my way of contributing to the garden
Its raining now,so I'll do some paper work,whenever the rain stops try to go on another walk


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 17, 2019)

Cleaned out the barn, gots 3 trashbags of stuff!!


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 17, 2019)

mike4lorie said:


> Good Morning Kids... Been up for a while with some pretty massive pain, I can tell it's today I change my patch, and I just remembered I have to order some from the pharmacy... if I don't get it changed, I am told I can be a real mean pr1ck... my mood gets very ugly, but everyone knows why and they just stay out of my way... I start withdrawal... and that is not a nice feeling... I've already started the scratching part... Anyways Kids... Hopefully next time I log on, I am back to myself... Grrrrr... (joking) Hope YOU all have a GREAT day... and God Bless YOU all
> Mike


I hope you get your new patches soon Mike.  Sorry you have so much pain, must be difficult.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 17, 2019)

Had a bad sleep night again...woke up to  an anxiety attack about my car and how much it may cost this time for repairs...They didn't fix it right and the window won't work at all now...I guess they can make mistakes but I hope they admit it if they did.  Managed to get some sleep during the day and feel quite relaxed now.  Fed the fur and feather babies and gave the birdies some millet treat, too.  Watched some HGTV and still watching it.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 17, 2019)

mike4lorie said:


> Good Morning Kids... Been up for a while with some pretty massive pain, I can tell it's today I change my patch, and I just remembered I have to order some from the pharmacy... if I don't get it changed, I am told I can be a real mean pr1ck... my mood gets very ugly, but everyone knows why and they just stay out of my way... I start withdrawal... and that is not a nice feeling... I've already started the scratching part... Anyways Kids... Hopefully next time I log on, I am back to myself... Grrrrr... (joking) Hope YOU all have a GREAT day... and God Bless YOU all
> Mike


Feel better, Mike!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 17, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> Had a bad sleep night again...woke up to  an anxiety attack about my car and how much it may cost this time for repairs...They didn't fix it right and the window won't work at all now...I guess they can make mistakes but I hope they admit it if they did.  Managed to get some sleep during the day and feel quite relaxed now.  Fed the fur and feather babies and gave the birdies some millet treat, too.  Watched some HGTV and still watching it.


Ruthanne, 

How difficult would it be to bite the bullet and let the car go?

I would miss having a car but it is getting to the point where it would actually be cheaper to have things delivered and use ride-sharing services a few times a month than it is to pay for a car and all of the costs associated with owning one.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 17, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> Ruthanne,
> 
> How difficult would it be to bite the bullet and let the car go?
> 
> I would miss having a car but it is getting to the point where it would actually be cheaper to have things delivered and use ride-sharing services a few times a month than it is to pay for a car and all of the costs associated with owning one.


I think about letting it go a lot but I have my pets who need to go to the vets and cabs won't take them.  I'm really hoping they admit they made mistake this time with the car and don't charge me any more.  Thank you for your concern.


----------



## jujube (Aug 17, 2019)

We went up to Asheville tonight for Shindig on the Green, a monthly event.  Fiddlin', pickin', singin' and cloggin' are all on the program, held out on the green at Pack Square.  We try to get to at least one a summer.  The evenings are always so beautiful in the Blue Ridge and it's fun to see all the families of all ages, cute dogs, children running around.  There are so many good places to eat there, too.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 18, 2019)

Today will be a day of rest.....🛋


----------



## Pappy (Aug 18, 2019)

Crappy day. Went out into my kitchen, in our camper, and stepped in water. Our little water heater had leaked all night and the rugs were soaked. Called in reinforcements and got it repaired. Wet vac to help dry out rugs, but they are still pretty wet this morning. Our day was pretty well shot. Today will be better......☀☀


----------



## moviequeen1 (Aug 18, 2019)

I'll be going to my church for the 10am summer service
There is rain in forecast,I may be doing my version of'singing in the rain' as I walk there
The rest of the day,read today's paper and my book.
I'll try to get my afternoon walk in weather permitting


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 18, 2019)

It's been sun and showers here this morning. I managed to get some new hanging planters put up on our new Trellis in the garden.. then it rained, so we had to stop cutting the opposite high hedge to the one I did the other day...now the sun is back out, but for how long is anyone's guess!!

Got the washing done and dried.. and made brunch of French toast and bacon!!


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 18, 2019)

Good Morning Kids... Almost back to being normal, whatever that is... Pretty much slept yesterday away... Not sure if it's going to rain anymore, looks like it... But humidity is supposed to be very high today... Collected another washer and dryer to strip down, hopefully, today... I cannot believe how many screws they use to put those appliances together... I was going to buy some magnets, but found 2 very large magnets in the microwave I tore apart... Well, that's all that is going on in my life these days, we've got two puppies visiting for the weekend... they'll be going home today... I hope YOU all have a wonderful day... God Bless YOU all...
Mike


----------



## Liberty (Aug 18, 2019)

Staggered down to the kitchen, made coffee, walked a half mile around the driveway, sprinkled the banana trees and a few other things.
Now, listening to "Elvis Gospel Hour" on Sirius, and drinking the coffee.  Slowly but slowly am starting to come to life this morning.  Its a 
beautiful one, too.  You'all have a good one, guys!


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 18, 2019)

*I had a really nice day today. I go on facebook and I got a request to be a friend from a girl that my son dated all through high school. She was a sweet girl but her Mother was always putting her down. She never even told the girl who her Dad was. As soon as my son graduated her Mother made the daughter break up with my son. She told her that he was too good looking and  would meet someone prettier then her in college. My Son was devested. I accepted her friendship and she sent me a private message that made me cry. She told me she never knew what love was until she met me and saw the love I had for my husband and children, and the way I treated her. I admit I cried when I read it. She moved to California from Philadelphia where we lived at the time. She went to college there and has never been back. Her Mother refuses her to visit any time she asks. Her Mother went on and got married and had another child that she never met. Life for some people is soo cruel. I'm really happy she got in touch with me.*


----------



## Liberty (Aug 18, 2019)

Sassycakes said:


> *I had a really nice day today. I go on facebook and I got a request to be a friend from a girl that my son dated all through high school. She was a sweet girl but her Mother was always putting her down. She never even told the girl who her Dad was. As soon as my son graduated her Mother made the daughter break up with my son. She told her that he was too good looking and  would meet someone prettier then her in college. My Son was devested. I accepted her friendship and she sent me a private message that made me cry. She told me she never knew what love was until she met me and saw the love I had for my husband and children, and the way I treated her. I admit I cried when I read it. She moved to California from Philadelphia where we lived at the time. She went to college there and has never been back. Her Mother refuses her to visit any time she asks. Her Mother went on and got married and had another child that she never met. Life for some people is soo cruel. I'm really happy she got in touch with me.*


Oh, how wonderful Sassy... that has to make your day.  So great to learn that after all those years.  It just goes to show that "everything that goes around comes around".  Should give hope to us all, you know. How wonderful to know you touched her life in that way by just being "you".


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 18, 2019)

Liberty said:


> Oh, how wonderful Sassy... that has to make your day.  So great to learn that after all those years.  It just goes to show that "everything that goes around comes around".  Should give hope to us all, you know. How wonderful to know you touched her life in that way by just being "you".



I could never tell you how much her feelings about me meant to me. I saw pictures of her and she is still the same Beautiful girl that she was all those years ago.


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 18, 2019)

Well Kids, Is it Good Morning or Good Night... Been to bed for 2 hours, but up again, and it's after midnight, so I am going to stick with Good Morning, are YOU as confused as I think I am... Well, I worked out in the shop a bit today stripping wires... and pull copper off transformers... Think one transformer I have taken off approx 200 feet, and still aways to go yet... The other 2 puppies, Shanty and Fisher have gone home now but will be coming back in two weeks for another visit... So it means we'll have puppies for 3 weekends in a row... Not a lot new either than that, but am going to try bed again in a bit... Hope YOU all have a wonderful day... and God Bless YOU all...
Mike


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 19, 2019)

It's 8.30am..I've been up for an hour!! I could hardly get up, my back had seized after helping with all the tree lopping yesterday..agony!!... !! I'm beginning to think we need to get a house with a smaller garden, or pay soomeone to come in a do all the heavy work!! I've got a heat pad on my back and at least I can stay resting today.. poor hubs has gone to work to do  a 15 hour day,  ... bet he's sore!!


----------



## Capt Lightning (Aug 19, 2019)

Mrs. L would sympathise.  She and daughter spent much of the weekend trimming the beech hedge at the back of the garden, and are a tad creaky today.  Nevertheless they're off to Aberdeen to unleash themselves upon the unsuspecting shops, and goodness knows what they'll come back with.  Daughter lives in Sale (Manchester), but likes to shop in Aberdeen - it's nice to have a change.  

I'm trying to sort out the new bathroom.  We fitted it ourselves, but nearly everything that could go wrong has.  That's just one problem with having an old house that has been changed many times over nearly 200 years.  I'm replacing tiles today, but at least that's one thing I'm handy at.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 19, 2019)

LOL...I WISH we'd been trimming,.. instead of Lopping HUGE heavy branches,  then spending hours sawing them all into logs!!

Good luck with the tiles...!!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 19, 2019)

I need to catch up on mowing more lawn!! Need to quit about 10AM, going to 100 degrees again today!!


----------



## moviequeen1 (Aug 19, 2019)

This morning I'll be walking to/from Canopy Of Neighbors calling some members about upcoming events.
Afterwards,I'll walk 2 blocks to Walgreens to buy some items
The rest of my day take my walks,may sit in garden either reading or talking with other residents


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 19, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


> I need to catch up on mowing more lawn!! Need to quit about 10AM, going to 100 degrees again today!!


Got some mowing done before the sun got too hot!! Still have a little more to do..


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 19, 2019)

Well,  it's almost 7.30pm.. after the w/e's heavy work..I did very little today. washed up.. made the beds, cleaned the windows.., and unloaded a suitcase that's been waiting for a week.. other than that.. nothing, aside from convos on whatsapp with friends and family ..and rather than be rested, I feel like it's been a very long day!! I really need to be active, but my back and my dodgy knee don't seem to understand!! ..anyway , I'm not cooking.. hubs is brining home a take-away from the chip shop...


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 20, 2019)

My sleep cycle is off again and so I am overly tired and can't sleep.  

Went to the shop at 7:30 this morning and dropped off my car.  They called me a bit later and said the reason the window wouldn't work was 

because they hadn't plugged the power back in completely all the way.  So they did that and of course didn't charge me since it was their mistake. 

I don't know why they hadn't checked the window before giving me the car last time.  It was so hot walking to pick up the car but I got it and came 

back home.  I am feeling so crabby today--must be lack of sleep.  I have so much cleaning to do around the apt. but don't have the energy

today.  Not going to cook today but have sandwiches instead.  I don't feel like doing a thing right now.


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 20, 2019)

Good Evening Friends...
Well, had breakfast with the boys today, we talked about cars, tractors, politics and just life for all of us. Got a large coffee, came back to my place where we sat on the front deck and did more of what we did at breakfast, and before I knew it, was 4:30 pm and everyone was pulling out. 

Lorie has gone with her girlfriend and her niece and they are going to visit Kingston Penn tomorrow... I look over at the couch, Carl is sound asleep, I look down the hallways, and Lenny is sound asleep in the bed... They both look very comfy... Might go and watch the idiot box for a while... don't know yet... But I hope YOU all have a GREAT evening... and God Bless...


----------



## Kimwhiz (Aug 20, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


>


Wish that would have come south a little more.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 20, 2019)

Doing a lot better after sleeping yesterday evening.  Lack of sleep can really affect a person negatively.  I ate a healthy dinner with a salad, fed the

 pets, am trying to get a bit of cleaning done.  I plan on vacuuming today and sprinkling some of that carpet fresh to make it smell nice in here. 

 Took the garbage down to the dumpster and am running the dishwasher now.  I hope to put the new drape up that I bought on ebay for the 

kitchen window in which the sun beats down.  The drape should block out some of the hot sun heat.  I hope I can stand well on the chair to do it. 

My knees have been acting up some.  I am walking okay for now though which is a plus.  Going to sweep and wash the kitchen floor, too.  It always 

feels so much better when things get accomplished!


----------



## moviequeen1 (Aug 21, 2019)

This is day to myself since I'm not volunteering anywhere
I don't have any plans,probably will take my mid morn and afternoon walks before the rain returns sometime this afternoon


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 21, 2019)

It's 4.30pm here, it's been a sunny warm day. My friend and I went  to the next town for lunch and then grocery shopping and to the Pound store for cleaning stuff and lots of bits and bobs in various other stores

I wish I hadn't bothered with the shopping. The street market was on, so it was hard to find a parking space anywhere..then every shop we went into either had just one till open with very long slow queues, and or  had empty shelves, like locusts had been in and  stripped them. I have no idea what was going on that there was so little stock in most stores.. but it was irritating because we wouldn't normally go to that town to shop, but I needed something specific from one store, and of course despite saying online they had it in stock ..they did not!! ..and they don't deliver so I couldn't order online either.. .
I'm absolutely whacked, my knee is killing me from all the driving from town centre to retail parks ...!!


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 21, 2019)

Good afternoon Kids, Just waking, Not sure where the day is going yet... Hope YOU all have a GREAT day and God Bless YOU all...
Mike


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 22, 2019)

It's almost 1/4 to 5 here .. it's  a sunny humid day today... I got both lawns cut, and I even cut my neighbour's lawn because they've been away for a month, and not due back for another week or 2... , I was soaked tho due to the humidity ..even wearing shorts and a vest top... !! 

Added some new  plants to the pots on the Trellis. Cleared up the barn where hubs had just thrown everything in at the weekend ! (he always does that, I hate mess)... 
While I was doing that, the washing was on... and  I got that dried and put away!..then I roasted some chicken thighs..and they were cooking while I tinted my hair and had a shower... 

I feel like it should be 9 o'clock not 4.45 ...*phew*...think I'll go raid the fridge for choklit!!


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 22, 2019)

*I'm having a good day so far. I'm babysitting my daughters doggie for the next few days. He is a cutie and he likes me !LOL  Of course he is on the lazy side and loves to fall asleep with his head on my feet. So I just sit and watch him sleep.*


----------



## tortiecat (Aug 22, 2019)

Just back from food shopping.  As usual I bought far too much!
Two pieces of steak, something I haven't had for a long time, ingredients for a
Greek salad, cheeses, rolls and a baguette; milk, cream, juice, croissants for breakfast,
it doesn't take long to add up.


----------



## Kimwhiz (Aug 22, 2019)

I went and visited my 95 year old grandmother. She’s in assisted living but she’s still healthy. She plays bingo almost everyday. I go see her once a week and have lunch.


----------



## squatting dog (Aug 22, 2019)

Bum day today. Working on installing  new drive belts (3 of them) on my riding mower. Haven't got it all back together yet  Yesterday was gully washing rain day, so today I also had to pull the bush hog off my tractor and install the drag blade so I could smooth out the drive. Still trying today to get the insurance company to fix a problem on my policy. Went to re-register my car yesterday and they said I have no insurance on it. Got to looking at the insurance card, and they have the wrong VIN number on it, so it doesn't show up as insured at the DMV.  Today's phone call showed that they somehow transposed the VIN off my wife's Suzuki motorcycle onto my Suzuki car. I'm still waiting for conformation that it has been taken care of. I figure the next thing I'll hear is I have no insurance on the motorcycle.  (pulling my hair out) 
Definitely, not one of my better days. I think I'll quit today and start fresh tomorrow.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 22, 2019)

Went to Target and then to lunch with a friend. It was good.
Verrrrry humid.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 22, 2019)

Got some good sleep during the day yesterday and woke back up at 9:30 pm.  Made some coffee but much weaker than I have been because after having this "morning blend" coffee I feel like I'm as tense as anything.  Somehow that coffee is really really strong.  I just got it the other day on sale.  It tastes good but I have to make it much weaker than I usually do my coffee.

Took the dog for a walk and saw some new bunnies on the other lawns.  They are so cute.  Suzy likes them and goes to sniff them and they hop away of course.  She's a smaller dog but still much bigger than them.  It was so nice out there tonight.  The weather has cooled off nicely!

Just watching Family Feud.  Not sure what I will do today but do need to do some more vacuuming of the bird area.  They had millet and of course knocked it down and all over the carpet.  They love their millet!

Still haven't put the new kitchen drape up.  I have to cut it down as it's too long for the window.  But I got it on sale and hopefully it will work on that window.


----------



## jerry old (Aug 22, 2019)

I drink


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 23, 2019)

Good Morning Kids,

Well, yesterday was a rollercoaster for the emotions yesterday, Lennie one of the 2 brothers of puppies we have, got Lyme disease a while back, we got him on the meds, and he was doing better, but has taken a turn to the worse. He lost 9 pounds in the last couple of weeks. Took him to Dr. Bruce yesterday, did a urine test, and looks like he has the beginning of kidney failure. Dr. Bruce says he still good, but it may come to an end quickly. We told him that I do not want Lenny to suffer in any way or form. He told us we are a way of ways from that yet.  He still perks up when he hears the truck keys, he can still jump in the truck, he still races around with his brother in the house and pen. He still bugs for his treats and bones... They are eleven, but my heart was on my sleeve yesterday...

Hope everyone has a GREAT day... and God Bless YOU all...
Mike


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 23, 2019)

mike4lorie said:


> Good Morning Kids,
> 
> Well, yesterday was a rollercoaster for the emotions yesterday, Lennie one of the 2 brothers of puppies we have, got Lyme disease a while back, we got him on the meds, and he was doing better, but has taken a turn to the worse. He lost 9 pounds in the last couple of weeks. Took him to Dr. Bruce yesterday, did a urine test, and looks like he has the beginning of kidney failure. Dr. Bruce says he still good, but it may come to an end quickly. We told him that I do not want Lenny to suffer in any way or form. He told us we are a way of ways from that yet.  He still perks up when he hears the truck keys, he can still jump in the truck, he still races around with his brother in the house and pen. He still bugs for his treats and bones... They are eleven, but my heart was on my sleeve yesterday...
> 
> ...


So sorry about your dog Mike.  I'm glad, though, that he's still pretty much himself.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 23, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> So sorry about your dog Mike.  I'm glad, though, that he's still pretty much himself.



He is, Just so worried about him, and I don't want to see him suffer in any way or form... Dams Ticks... And we check them every day... Just don't understand how this happened to him, and I go all extremes to keep their yard safe... I am so shocked that Governments of all levels, have not approved a spray you or they can spray to kill these things...


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 23, 2019)

mike4lorie said:


> He is, Just so worried about him, and I don't want to see him suffer in any way or form... Dams Ticks... And we check them every day... Just don't understand how this happened to him, and I go all extremes to keep their yard safe... I am so shocked that Governments of all levels, have not approved a spray you or they can spray to kill these things...


Yeah, they should have a spray for ticks.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Aug 23, 2019)

HI Mike,hope your doggie is feeling better today
Today is one of my volunteer mornings at my church.I'll be getting our monthly newsletter reading for mailing by folding/taping/put stamps&address labels on them
I'll be doing my other weekly computer tasks since I couldn't be there yesterday


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 23, 2019)

moviequeen1 said:


> HI Mike,hope your doggie is feeling better today
> Today is one of my volunteer mornings at my church.I'll be getting our monthly newsletter reading for mailing by folding/taping/put stamps&address labels on them
> I'll be doing my other weekly computer tasks since I couldn't be there yesterday



Thank you...

You are one of the BEST Volunteers I know of... Even though I am not there, I say Thank you!!!


----------



## squatting dog (Aug 23, 2019)

Undecided which way to go today. Finish fixing the mower? Finish the carb on the motorcycle? Put the new carb on the motor home generator? Put the bush hog back on the tractor and finish one of the fields? Cut up the remaining wood laying in the lower meadow? Split the growing pile of wood by the splitter? Head to town (30 miles) for the wife's pills? Change the transmission filter and fluid in the Trailblazer? Change the oil and filter in the Suzuki? Maybe cut a few ceder trees to start on the tractor shed? Ahhh the choices.
Hmmm, maybe just sit around and drink some more coffee and browse SF.


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 23, 2019)

squatting dog said:


> Undecided which way to go today. Finish fixing the mower? Finish the carb on the motorcycle? Put the new carb on the motor home generator? Put the bush hog back on the tractor and finish one of the fields? Cut up the remaining wood laying in the lower meadow? Split the growing pile of wood by the splitter? Head to town (30 miles) for the wife's pills? Change the transmission filter and fluid in the Trailblazer? Change the oil and filter in the Suzuki? Maybe cut a few ceder trees to start on the tractor shed? Ahhh the choices.
> Hmmm, maybe just sit around and drink some more coffee and browse SF.




Busy Busy Boy... Hey, what year is your TrailBlazer, Great little truck... Mine finally died awhile back with almost 600 km's which is...I think roughly 373 Miles... Miss her...


----------



## squatting dog (Aug 23, 2019)

mike4lorie said:


> Busy Busy Boy... Hey, what year is your TrailBlazer, Great little truck... Mine finally died awhile back with almost 600 km's which is...I think roughly 373 Miles... Miss her...


 Mine's a 2006, just 103,000 miles, so... just broke in.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 23, 2019)

Well it's been a gloriously sunny and hot day. It's the start of the long  Bank holiday weekend (4days) here so all the motorways are jammed solid with people going to the beach or trips, or to the airports...  I had to go into town to collect some stuff , and the traffic reporter on the radio was talking about just about every motorway had long delays on them.   We never ever go away on a public holiday, for that very reason, it's a nightmare. ..altho' my husband is not got the time off, he's at work until midnight tonight

However, on the return from town, I drove around my neighbourhood , to take some photos because it was such a beautiful day and we've had horrible weather this August ,  and no chance to really get out much!

It was like there had been an apocalypse ..hardly a car to be seen on any of our neighbourhood roads... everybody clearly gone away .  A Friday is usually the busiest day of the week for traffic, but not today, it was wonderfully quiet...

I took some photos then took a walk through the woods near my house ..again not even a dog walker to be seen...fantastic!!

I'm gonna post some photos of my surroundings on another thread..  but  here's a couple from this afternoon...


----------



## jerry old (Aug 23, 2019)

mike4lorie said:


> Good Morning Friends...
> Yesterday we spent the day in the garage cleaning it up. It has not looked that good for years. Now have to work on the workshop and organize it,  so I can do the brakes on the truck. I'd never find anything now... I'll need to take a picture of how clean it is... and share it... But that is all we did yesterday, took the whole day and 7 garbage bags went to the end of the driveway for garbage today... Well, I hope YOU ALL have a GREAT day today... and God Bless YOU all...
> Mike


Living across the river, would drive to Ontario, it  was a bit of heaven in the 70's.  Spent some weekends in London several times.  How clean, how peaceful, hope it has remained so.
America is not match for the wholesome quality found in your country, hope it remains so.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 24, 2019)

The rest of my photo from yesterday afternoon are here...

https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/hollys-hood-photographic-trip.43106/

It's mid-day here temps are up to low 80's... very hot in the garden. Hubs has started on the last bit of repairing ,  and repainting the brick shed door... . I've been fetching and carrying for him, but it's really hot in our garden sun-trap so I keep coming back indoors to sit here near the fan...


----------



## Capt Lightning (Aug 24, 2019)

Hollydolly, I see that you have square bales of hay.  Here it's mainly rolled into large "sausage rolls".  This year has seen a lot more silage being made, but instead of the traditional silage 'clamp', the grass is rolled and wrapped in black plastic where it ferments.

Our daughter went home today so we took her to the airport this morning.  She won't be home for long as shortly she flies to Stockholm to speak at a conference, and then she's off to visit her old professor at his summer home in Italy.

We're trying to get the garden in order and 101 other things done before our European holiday in September.  No firm plans - we just go with a vague idea of a route, and see where we end up.


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 24, 2019)

Good Morning Kids... Well, Dr. Bruce called, and yes Lenny has started the journey with Kidney Failure, He has a lot of protein in his pee... They put him back on the antibiotics triple dose to see if they can stop the kidney failure. He seems pretty good this morning... But time will tell... Letting him have as much rest as he needs... Didn't do a lot yesterday, I had plans to go down to the garage and rip some more scrap apart but remembered half down there, the power was out... so by the time it came back on, had lost all interest in doing anything, so I visited and played with the Grandson. Can't believe how fast kids grow these days... We played cars... and the ball yesterday... Well hopefully going to get to the garage today... Well, Kids, I hope YOU all have a wonderful day... and God Bless YOU all...
Mike


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 24, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> Well it's been a gloriously sunny and hot day. It's the start of the long  Bank holiday weekend (4days) here so all the motorways are jammed solid with people going to the beach or trips, or to the airports...  I had to go into town to collect some stuff , and the traffic reporter on the radio was talking about just about every motorway had long delays on them.   We never ever go away on a public holiday, for that very reason, it's a nightmare. ..altho' my husband is not got the time off, he's at work until midnight tonight
> 
> However, on the return from town, I drove around my neighbourhood , to take some photos because it was such a beautiful day and we've had horrible weather this August ,  and no chance to really get out much!
> 
> ...


Holly,

I have never seen hay stacked like that, very interesting!

When I was growing up this is how they did it.

https://horsepowersonline.com/video/john-deere-kicker-baler-hay-baling-2015/


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 24, 2019)

Capt Lightning said:


> Hollydolly, I see that you have square bales of hay.  Here it's mainly rolled into large "sausage rolls".  This year has seen a lot more silage being made, but instead of the traditional silage 'clamp', the grass is rolled and wrapped in black plastic where it ferments.


 WE have that here on many of our farms too , Capt... just not the ones next to me...


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 24, 2019)

@Aunt Bea , we have haystack blocks,  Big rolls, and smaller rectangle blocks...


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 26, 2019)

The past day wasn't too bad except for more car problems.  Now the window is screwed up again.  Also some thing under the hood is making a horribly loud noise and I don't know if it's coming from the engine but if it is that will be the end of this car for me.   This car is disappointing to say the least.

Had a doctor appointment today that went well.  The doctor seemed like something was bothering him-I tend to think it was the patient before me since he made an offhand comment about someone that was not me.  I like this doctor though and think he is better than my previous ones.

Tried that Impossible Whopper and did not like it.  Strange tasting is my opinion on it.  I would rather have a regular Whopper or the veggie burger they make.

Hip was acting up so I took some Ibuprofen-a small dose.  I seem to need it every 3 days or so.  I'm glad something helps but will see the regular doctor on Wed. and ask him about seeing an Ortho. for an injection.


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 27, 2019)

Good Morning Kids, Didn't realize I hadn't been around for a few days... Not a lot new, Same old, same old... Breakfast today with the boys... Thinking it might be time to shut the pool off, and maybe start draining it... Waiting to see if I can get some more 55-gallon plastic barrels to hold some pool water for next year... Have 3, Like to get another 3 or 4... Only because we are on well, and it's hard on the well putting more water in the pool, and or it costs me $500 for a water truck... So I'll keep my eye open for more barrels... Not a lot else new... So I hope YOU all have a fantastic day... and God Bless YOU all...
Mike


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 27, 2019)

@mike4lorie , that's the same price my daughter pays in Spain for a truck load of water..only in Euros!!! 

Today is going to be 90 deg again... it's just after 10.30am.. and already very hot, and sunny, but also really humid!

I've just emptied the boot of my car in readiness to take a whole pile of  logs  down to the woods later.. and I'm about to do some more painting of fence trellises..not much to do so it shouldn't take me too long..


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 27, 2019)

Netflix day!!!
.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Aug 27, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


> Netflix day!!!
> .


Hi Ken,I hope you don't get too much rain today Sue


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 27, 2019)

Went grocery shopping today. Was planning to start making an Italian wedding soup as soon as I got home, but after eating a mortadella sandwich, I'll put it off until tomorrow. Feel achy.

@mike4lorie I'm so sorry your dog is ill!


----------



## Kimwhiz (Aug 27, 2019)

moviequeen1 said:


> Hi Ken,I hope you don't get too much rain today Sue


Rained here also in the am. I’m near Dallas. We are heading out to fish. Nice 87 temp and no wind.


----------



## Linda (Aug 28, 2019)

It was a pretty hot day here in California. Triple digits.  Stayed in all day in very light clothing.  About dark my husband got dressed enough to go out and get our mail.  I told him if he'd just go out "as is" our neighbors would all think we had a swimming pool out back.    We watched movies, watched youTube videos, had couple Margaritas.  Well, I did, he drank his with water.  He and the dogs went to bed about dark and I'll be going soon, as it's after midnight.

I told him to wake me up early in the morning so I can go out and walk awhile before it gets hot.  I hope that really happens.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 28, 2019)

Talking of which.. , this really happened yesterday. When hubs got home from work we loaded  my car up with logs to take to the woods..!  As we drove past a house   there was a guy standing there stark Naked, full frontal in the window....!!! I know it was hot, but WTH was he thinking..?..his windows are facing onto a Road.!


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 28, 2019)

@mike4lorie I'm so sorry your dog is ill!   
[/QUOTE]

Thank You, RR...

Well, today is Hump Day eh... Where is the week going, driving past us quick... Well, today I have to take the truck in for its oil change... Think I am a couple of Km's over, 1st time ever for the truck... Not a lot else is new, the restaurant we goto all the time was closed for Reno's... I personally think they are closing up, but time will tell...

Thinking we might as well close up the pool, don't think we are going to get any more use out of it, it is September in a few days, and already starting to look like fall around here... So maybe this long weekend this weekend, I will tackle it... We have a couple of dogs coming here starting tomorrow till Sunday...

Well, Kids, I hope YOU all have a wonderful Day... God Bless YOU all...
Mike


----------



## moviequeen1 (Aug 28, 2019)

This morning my close friend,Marcia and I are going to Office Depot ,I need to buy a couple of items.
The rest of my day may watch some of the tennis on ESPN,take my walks if its not raining.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 29, 2019)

Well, it was a sunny beautiful day today here.  Trying to keep my diet in tact.  Not for drastic weight loss..but for health's sake.  Ate the right things and that's a good thing.

Took the dog for 2 walks so far today and she loved that.  She wanders so on her leash and I have to guide her.   I wonder if others have to do the same thing.  She won't walk straight down the street but wanders from one side to the other.  I shorten her retractable leash so she can't do it as much.  

Took the car to the shop *again*!  Informed the man I want the window fixed right this time and he listened.  Also told him the other problems it's been having and also asked for a high mileage oil change along with adding some Lucas that he talked about being good for the engine.  Now if he can *do* all these things I'll be amazed!  I probably should have taken it elsewhere but feared the car wouldn't make it any further than down the street..so sometimes we have to do these things.  Next time I may take it elsewhere if they can't do everything right this time.

Watching a bunch of crapola on tv.  Looking for something to get interested in.  I need to get to the laundry again as I'm running out of summer clothes to wear and don't want to wear my Winter stuff yet.

Hopefully everything is going to be alright!


----------



## hypochondriac (Aug 29, 2019)

After a record hot Winters day on Wed. , Thursday became a wild and wet one. The school i work at had a sports carnival . i was surprised it wasnt cancelled.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 29, 2019)

Part 2 of my day:

Got a call from the repair shop.  My engine has a knock.  So, I am looking for a salvage place to get a few dollars for my car.  The end of having it for 11 years.  It was a good car and lasted a lot longer than I thought it would.  I just have to have my title and registration to give to the junk car place.  

Now I have to learn how to live without a car for awhile!


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 30, 2019)

Very warm day today and I still have the AC going because my living room really gets warm from the sun beating down on it.

Fed the pets, washed my hair, made coffee.

Walked to the drugstore to get some things I needed.  I'm not used to walking places and I could feel my muscles in my legs stretching as I walked.  I better get used to this walking business now without a car.

Called some junk car places to get rid of my car and found one that would give me more money than I expected but not really a lot of money.  I don't think it's worth too much any way.  However they are really busy and can't get out here until after the long holiday weekend.  Thankfully the shop where I had been getting repairs said I could keep it parked there over the weekend.  I'm really glad they let it stayed parked there as I'm really scared to drive it since the engine is so bad.  It could lock up and then I'd have to have it towed and nowhere to tow it too.  Couldn't keep it parked on the street here because you  have to move cars on this street every 12 hours or so because of the traffic.  Anyway I'm glad they let me park it there up the street.  

Going to relax and watch tv tonight.  May binge watch some ID channel.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 30, 2019)

Helped a neighbor fix his riding mower blades...Got some lawn mowed before the rains came..


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 31, 2019)

Well Good Morning Kids...
Well long story short, computer crashed... I tried to get on here with my phone, but didn't even know my password... So contacted @Matrix and for some reason I still could not get on with my phone, so played with the computer, and got it going again... But lost everything that had a importance to me... Damn computers...

Not a lot else new to report... Been working a lot in garage and shop... Tomorrow I have to figure my tractor all of sudden why it's loosing oil, and then gut whatever grass we have... Most of it is burnt right now, but have millions of weeds... Well going to get my a55 to bed, morning will come very fast... So happy to be back... I hope YOU all have a GREAT Saturday, and God Bless YOU all...
Mike


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 31, 2019)

mike4lorie said:


> Well Good Morning Kids...
> Well long story short, computer crashed... I tried to get on here with my phone, but didn't even know my password... So contacted @Matrix and for some reason I still could not get on with my phone, so played with the computer, and got it going again... But lost everything that had a importance to me... Damn computers...
> 
> Not a lot else new to report... Been working a lot in garage and shop... Tomorrow I have to figure my tractor all of sudden why it's loosing oil, and then gut whatever grass we have... Most of it is burnt right now, but have millions of weeds... Well going to get my a55 to bed, morning will come very fast... So happy to be back... I hope YOU all have a GREAT Saturday, and God Bless YOU all...
> ...


So sorry about your computer crash Mike.  I hope you can figure it out so it will work again.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 31, 2019)

Yesterday I did very little, trying to rest my twisted ankle, which is getting better thankfully...

I did a few chores, and washed the kitchen floor with a mop to save me having to bend down and do it on my hands and knees like I usually do..but it doesn't get the floor as clean as I would like.

@Ruthanne , oh no, I'm so sorry you have to junk your car...


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 31, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> Yesterday I did very little, trying to rest my twisted ankle, which is getting better thankfully...
> 
> I did a few chores, and washed the kitchen floor with a mop to save me having to bend down and do it on my hands and knees like I usually do..but it doesn't get the floor as clean as I would like.
> 
> @Ruthanne , oh no, I'm so sorry you have to junk your car...


Thanks HD, it's going to be okay.  I just have to learn to get on without it.  I hope you will not be on your ankle too much.  Resting it is important.  I know it's hard to stay off it though when there are things to do.


----------



## toffee (Aug 31, 2019)

Today is saturday ' woke with tired feeling a little rough around the edges day lol'''so made lunch 
for us both - weather seems over cast but sun is trying to peep through-so I came on here to see what others are up too' getting chilly' and just relised its sept tomorrow' woweee slowww down months plzzzzz...and oh yea did a line full of washing ..


----------



## moviequeen1 (Aug 31, 2019)

HI Mike,hope your computer problems are solved
Holly Dolly,hope your ankle gets stronger,pain subsides with each passing day.I remember after my knee surgery I had to walk slowly before I got my strength back in the knee.
My plans for today,taking my friend&'movie buddy',Alexei to lunch at Paneras.He's been busy lately so it will be a great chance to catch up with him.


----------



## A2ZGrammie (Aug 31, 2019)

The first thing I did today was check the phone and computers. We did a switch over yesterday, and nothing seemed to be working, so I'll cross my fingers for today. So far it's good.

And it looks like it's going to be a beautiful day, so I'll be glad of that.


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 1, 2019)

My day started out pretty good today until about an hour ago. My nephew ,who is in Hospice care at home called me. He said he just wanted to tell me how much he loved me and how much I meant to him, while he still had the chance. He brought back so many wonderful times we had together and how blessed he felt to have me in his life. He told me that it would be better for me if I didn't visit him because he knew it would break my heart to see how he has failed in the last few days. He said wonderful things about my husband and how my husband became a second father to him after his Dad passed away. He told me so many beautiful things and I've been crying since we got off the phone. I don't know how I am going to get through the rest of the day, let alone when we lose him. Life can be really heartbreaking. Thank you for letting me get this off my chest.


----------



## Liberty (Sep 1, 2019)

Sassycakes said:


> My day started out pretty good today until about an hour ago. My nephew ,who is in Hospice care at home called me. He said he just wanted to tell me how much he loved me and how much I meant to him, while he still had the chance. He brought back so many wonderful times we had together and how blessed he felt to have me in his life. He told me that it would be better for me if I didn't visit him because he knew it would break my heart to see how he has failed in the last few days. He said wonderful things about my husband and how my husband became a second father to him after his Dad passed away. He told me so many beautiful things and I've been crying since we got off the phone. I don't know how I am going to get through the rest of the day, let alone when we lose him. Life can be really heartbreaking. Thank you for letting me get this off my chest.


Sassy...think of all the good you guys did for him.  That will never die.  He will carry it with him and so will you guys. Till you meet again.  Love is eternal. How wonderful that he wanted to call you and let you know, to think of you so gracefully, not wanting you to be so sad. What a truly kind soul he is.


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 1, 2019)

Liberty said:


> Sassy...think of all the good you guys did for him.  That will never die.  He will carry it with him and so will you guys. Till you meet again.  Love is eternal. How wonderful that he wanted to call you and let you know, to think of you so gracefully, not wanting you to be so sad. What a truly kind soul he is.



Thank you for your kind words Liberty. He is a wonderful man who has been through a lot. When he was only 39yrs old he had an Epidural Stroke that left him paralyzed  from the chest down. Even though he was  wheelchair bound he made a great carpet business and investments in flipping houses. Then a few months ago everything with his health took a bad turn. So now all we can do is keep him happy and loved.


----------



## Liberty (Sep 1, 2019)

Sassycakes said:


> Thank you for your kind words Liberty. He is a wonderful man who has been through a lot. When he was only 39yrs old he had an Epidural Stroke that left him paralyzed  from the chest down. Even though he was  wheelchair bound he made a great carpet business and investments in flipping houses. Then a few months ago everything with his health took a bad turn. So now all we can do is keep him happy and loved.


He's in my prayers.  Sounds like a really fine soul that when life gave him lemons, made lemon pie out of them!  Think that is what life here on the earth is all about.  A very kind and wise advanced soul.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 1, 2019)

@Sassycakes , sorry to hear your nephew has gotten worse.  (((( Sassy))))


----------

